

I track my boyfriend's movements because I want to trust him more, not less - dreamweapon
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/comment/i-track-my-boyfriends-movements-because-i-want-to-trust-him-more-not-less-9994583.html

======
cauterized
Why would you date someone in the first place if you needed to track them in
order to trust them?

And if you feel that way about everyone, please go get counseling!

------
meesterdude
I cringed more and more as i read this article. I started to wonder if maybe
it was an onion piece. Nope. I wish it was.

But, as for the actual tracking and all, I'd be ok with that. Maybe not with a
girlfriend, but long-term girlfriend or wife? sure. But maybe GPS isn't the
best solution - having access to the calendar though does help answer the
"where are you" question. But it should never be to address issues of trust -
you've got bigger fish to fry at that point.

------
brohee
The guy that consented to that must be even more insecure than she is... What
a couple.

------
strict9
Focusing on trust is sad and a little concerning, but find my friends or the
google equivalent really does remove so much minutiae and unneeded
communication with a partner.

It sets better expectations when meeting or going somewhere, and love using
it. No more "how long until you get here?" or "Have you made it yet?"
especially useful while driving to avoid texting.

Our use has nothing to do with trust, but saving time when meeting up in
various places across the city. It's a great deal of convenience for some
people, nothing more.

------
MiddleEndian
This reads like something out of The Onion.

------
zimpenfish
Different strokes for different folks and all that. I'm not sure I could
handle all the questions, personally, since I like to wander about randomly.
As it happens, I think my sister and parents have me on "Find Friends" but
they've given up trying to understand my life...

------
mindcrime
Hmm... ok, I guess I can see how some people would be OK with this. But I'd
never go for it. My relationship with this woman would last right up until the
first time she asked me to turn this on.

It isn't about having anything to hide, it's just a matter of principle.
Nobody needs to know where I am every second of every day. Never mind the
stupid conversations that would emerge from random observations:

"Why were you on Greer Street today, people only go there to buy drugs?"

"No, I just took a short-cut through there on my way to $FOO, and stopped at a
convenience store to get gas"

"Oh, mm... ok, I guess that sounds semi-plausible."

"WTF, don't worry about it, I just went to get gas."

"Why are you being so defensive if you weren't really buying drugs?"

...

...

------
olgeni
If anybody "demands access" to anything, just feel free to kick them out of
your life (or install a fake GPS app and have some fun traveling around the
world).

------
ephesius
It's such a ridiculous headline. "I want to trust him more" aka "I don't trust
him".

------
mariuolo
I fear this lady is a bunny boiler.

~~~
angersock
I'm going to regret asking this, but wtf is a bunny boiler?

~~~
alexisnorman
Reference from Fatal Attraction
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bunny+Boiler](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bunny+Boiler)

